# Pics of THE BABIES!!! [and of cleanliness]



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I know you've probably all wanted to see my babes for a while <33 so here they are! along with pics of Zinc's clean:

Zinc clean:









Clean Belleh









Clean Tail [don't worry - I'm not pulling hard!]









She has a wheelie tail <333
_________









Cola on my desk









Cola in the cage
__________









The crazy Fizz

















She has a fetish for drinking glasses...









Ramen bowls...

















And Spaghetti-Os cans.
__________









Fizz at the door, Zinc showing butt XD [note the wheelie tail!]









the rat on the left is Zinc, the one on the right is Cola.









Zinc at the door, Fizz showing butt.









Zinc staring at us, Fizz being a butthead in the back, and Cola taking a bath in the middle.


----------



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

aww there so cute i love the last pic cause its almost like the three poses of a rat star,hide,clean lol


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

how sweet! i like the curious can rat photo... i just wish clean ratties would stay clean longer!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I guess most people just comment on the attractive high white or patched rats, the siamese and rexes and dumbos and when it comes to my generic pet store rats of course I and the two above me are the only ones who care, because they aren't pretty. Right?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

KayRatz said:


> I guess most people just comment on the attractive high white or patched rats, the siamese and rexes and dumbos and when it comes to my generic pet store rats of course I and the two above me are the only ones who care, because they aren't pretty. Right?


why wuld you feel like that? i have quite a few "common" rats. my favs are the black berks actually. sometimes this section just doesn't get a lot of attention is all. a lot of people look, but not as many people comment.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Just what it feels like, especially seeing newer threads with many replies...


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

perhaps they comment more on the other threads but you have a heck of a lot of views. over 90. that's a fair bit of people looking at your beauties i would say. 

besides, does it really matter how many people comment on your babes? you know how adorable they are and you have something none of us have, you have them to spend each day with.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

it could be with the time of day that it was posted... who knows

all you can do with a discussion board is put it out there... you can't expect it to go any certain way

But Kay, carrying on about no one posting on your threads is one sure fire way to turn them off about posting on them in the future

just keep that in mind

I think your babies are beautiful
& as Twitch said... this board doesn't really get a lot of traffic & often the treads that get the most comments are when people question particular markings or inquire about a color... or maybe a particularly interesting pose or the elusive tongue shot


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh, I see... I have a tongue shot somewhere XD amongst my 50-something of Zinc grooming.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

O.O I sorries!!!
I usually just look at these threads but don't post..
but I do think your babies are beautiful.
I promise! =[


----------



## jabaz1963 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi,

This is actually the first time I've ever looked at this section of the forum as I am quite a new rat owner and go straight into "General Rat Topics" and by the time I've finished there it's usually midnight and I've got goggle eyes!! 

But I think your ratties are gorgeous - I really like the darker rats and actually fell completely in love with an all black male rat at the store a couple of weeks ago but we have three girls and by the time I'd decided I could get him and have him neutered and quarantined etc. he was gone!  

I know sometimes I have posted things and had no reply and it can be a little disappointing but I think it is simply because people get distracted on to new topics and threads get missed or forgotten. I know I can't always remember to check up on some of the old topics I've joined in on. So please don't feel degected. I think your rats are lovely. 

I must try to figure out how to post some pics of our rats - computer savvy I'm not but I'm getting there! :? 

Thank you for sharing your pics


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

****!!!!!! Now thats some CUTE rat ACTION, giddy-up!




(get-eh-dahn)


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww very cute ratties!!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I have 3 fancy velveteens and 1 hooded rat from Petco and the last one is my favorite. I don't care about coat or color. Give me a good personality and I don't care what (s)he looks like.


----------

